# Crazy high Thyroid Peroxidase AB



## jojo307 (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm a newbie, sorry if this is too long!
Back story: In early November 2007 I got sick, couldn't tolerate any cold and was so tired I was sleeping all the time. I was in college and went to the school doctor who did a blood test and told me I had a small thyoid problem and prescribed 25 mcg levothyroxine. I didn't think to ask what the test results were. Since then, I found a doctor and went to him yearly to check my TSH (that's all he checked) and stayed on the same dosage, even though I was still tired a lot. Since I have been keeping track, my TSH levels have ranged from 1.97-3.88 on a scale of .5-5.

Fast forward to early January 2012:
I started noticing my neck felt strange-it felt kinda lumpy. After a few days my throat started hurting so I went to my doctor. He took my TSH again and had me get an ultrasound on my neck. My TSH was 3.78 and my thyroid was indeed enlarged and he decided to refer me to an endocrinologist. After waiting a month, I finally got in to see him and he decided to raise my dosage to 50mcg. He told me to get blood work done a week before my next appointment, which is on Tuesday.

I was able to see my test results online. He checked 3 things:
TSH: 2.635 Range: .55-4.78
Free T4: 1.17 Range: 0.89-1.76
Thyroid Peroxidase AB : >1300 Range: 15-60

The first 2 look normal, but that last number looks crazy! It doesn't seem right. I will see my doctor in a few days, but I am too curious and would love some imput.

Thanks!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Welcome! That result does seem crazy high!

We have some members here who are more educated when it comes to labwork...unfortunately, I am not one of them. I'm sure they'll be along soon to comment.

What did the endocrinologist say about the enlarged thyroid?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi there!

I would imagine you'll want to make sure they ultrasound the thyroid to check for nodules. If I understand correctly, a high TPO means your thyroid is "under attack" and you'll need to determine if it is autoimmune or another issue.


----------

